# CASTAMUCK SUNDAY 1pm at a park TBD in Richmond/Henrico



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1pm there are several parks and its too early for sports, so we should be good to go. Who's definatley in? Figure this way we can tell if its an organized thing or just a couple of us.

Neil- I'm in


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm there......


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be attending... as well as that other Korean fellow that probably will not post in this thread.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Pending not getting stuck in new york...i'll be there


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll be there.

Anyone else riding up from Hampton Roads?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Put it up on the board the time and place, if nothing else maybe I can get some tips for some long casts


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.richmondgov.com/parks/parkBryan.aspx

they have soccer fields in the back, i doubt anyone will be practicing this early in the year? if not there some other fields we could go to


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, no beer sodas......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Damn, no beer sodas......



i dont know anywhere we could go to do that


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well, the HO says he don't need to surfcast so he aint gonna make it, and the old guy, well come to think of it, i've never actually seen him fish... So i guess our moderators are out.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> well, the HO says he don't need to surfcast so he aint gonna make it, and the old guy, well come to think of it, i've never actually seen him fish... So i guess our moderators are out.


Time for some new Mods....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just an FYI.........I will be bringing a Centuryccc, CPS (new model) Heavy and RS1509 heavers. If anyone would like to try them I can bring a CPS 10' spinning metal rod and a Century SPOD spinning. You just need to put your reel on them to cast...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Erik, I think Storrs is coming out too. And Teo as well. Mike, Ain't nobody wanna throw them $$$$$ blanks that start with the letter C. You know we aint all ballers like you!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mtbrider said:


> Pending not getting stuck in new york...i'll be there


you would pretend to be in the state when there is a blizzard (don't matter we aint gonna miss anything with your casting form).... im gonna track your phone next time we talk and find out where you really are


Btw, Darin aka Lopez says he's gonna try and make it as well


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Dang. Would you all teach me how to cast? I might just show up if so...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Dang. Would you all teach me how to cast? I might just show up if so...


But since Tommy is not going to make it, who's gonna teach us???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> But since Tommy is not going to make it, who's gonna teach us???


Trevor you should come down and cast with us. Not much else to do with no foosball on sundays


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for organizing this Neil. If I wasn't such a lazy bastard that embarrasses himself on every cast I'd try to make it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ORF Pete said:


> Thanks for organizing this Neil. If I wasn't such a lazy bastard that embarrasses himself on every cast I'd try to make it.


I think EDM is coming from yorktown area, maybe ya'll could carpool.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I can walk to Bryan Park....got to work today would love to be there..
Thats where I'm going to practice with my rods...
small world..
We need to go fishing


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

NTKG said:


> Trevor you should come down and cast with us. Not much else to do with no foosball on sundays


Wasn't able to do it this time, but if you do it again, let me know.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Wasn't able to do it this time, but if you do it again, let me know.


Too bad, we had a great time and everyone seem to be on there game today........BTW Tommy's new heavy heaver and the 757CTM did great. This is gonna be a rod to watch this year. Great job Carolina Cast Pro...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice one Neil. Good to see people and throw some lead. 
Look out drum...


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Had fun Neil! For those that I did not know previously, it was nice meeting you guys.

See you fellas in the spring somewhere!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Had great time with everyone. That poor park bench looked like the rail at LIP in October! Lots of rods/reels/good folks and some casting and bs'in. It reminded everyone of how nice it used to be seeing everyone on the beach when NPS hadn't decided to close us off..... Best cast of the day award does NOT go to Josh Lee, although he does get the award for most breakoffs, and also for shortest time spent actually casting... LOL


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

NTKG said:


> Best cast of the day award does NOT go to Josh Lee, although he does get the award for most breakoffs, and also for shortest time spent actually casting... LOL


Like I said before my body doesn't get in tuned for casting until March.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry I missed it. The day didn't start out great for me. And I didn't want it to get worst.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

The new CCP heavy worked out good, I still need a lot of work.

Good thing was no fusions broke.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i woke up at 3pm....had been a late night..my bad


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> i woke up at 3pm....had been a late night..my bad


"where is storrs?"

"what time is it"

"2"

"it's before three, he's still sleeping"


lol


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha had you called and not texted i would have heard phone ringing


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

soooooooo...who won?


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> soooooooo...who won?


Neil cheated, he took me out of the competition by throwing a sinker into my crotch which subsequently made me break off twice.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

mtbrider said:


> Neil cheated, he took me out of the competition by throwing a sinker into my crotch which subsequently made me break off twice.


Ruthless haha. There is no fear in neils dojo.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

mtbrider said:


> Neil cheated, he took me out of the competition by throwing a sinker into my crotch which subsequently made me break off twice.



ill make sure to bring some extra lead on the beach with me everyday this spring to "thin the herd"


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't win, but Neil was the only person that was using his range finder... So naturally his casts were the longest!


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

When is the next one?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

any interest in another one before ocoke?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Always...


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

sure..I would like to watch you guys and pick up some pointers...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> any interest in another one before ocoke?


 wanna throw sat before the bbq?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tomsurles said:


> sure..I would like to watch you guys and pick up some pointers...


Bring your stuff and throw a few...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tomsurles said:


> sure..I would like to watch you guys and pick up some pointers...



hey Tom, hope your well. We aint exactly the worth learnin from, but would love to have you come out and bs!


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

sounds like a winner from me..and after watching videos and trying to teach myself, any help will do!!


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I'd like to get in on one as well. Been too long since OBX last October...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SurFeesher said:


> I'd like to get in on one as well. Been too long since OBX last October...


come on down.......


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

You guys talking about tomorrow? Same time?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this weekend's weather is a no go. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ill be gone next weeknd until eptember haha, nothin wrong with the weather haha, you just want me gone so you can win


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys, I know it's out of the way but you all are welcome to come on down to the CSCA March tournament the weekend of the 8th. You can cast any gear you want as long as the line is mono line and meets the min diameter requirements. 175 gram (6.1 oz) is a competetive sinker, not quite 8nbait but it flies a bit farther... 

Tommy


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

i can do next weekend


----------

